# Movimiento: Democracia Real Ya (España)



## betodj (May 19, 2011)

Felicitaciones colegas Españoles  por la convocatoria ciudadana...

http://democraciarealya.es/


----------



## Martincl (May 29, 2011)

Revolucion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (May 29, 2011)

Martincl dijo:


> Revolucion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Creeme que tanto en mi país, como en otros, tenemos *HORRIBLES *traumas con esa palabra...


----------

